# Is a Jacobs taper the same as a Morse taper



## Fish30114 (Dec 23, 2014)

As simple as the title says, just want to know who knows... and also any recommendations on a good quality MT 2 Jacobs chuck?

Thanks for any feedback/suggestions


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 23, 2014)

I like the one from Craft USA, it is threaded for a drawbar,  I think it is acturally a dowl chuck as the pins have been rounded to hold dowls or rounds better.  Turners Select Dowel Chuck | Projects | Craft Supplies USA


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 23, 2014)

The quick short answer is no!  Jacobs tapers are typically found inside Jacobs style chucks and you know where you typically find Morse tapers, lathe spindles and tail stocks.  Google either or both and you can probably find a chart that shows the taper starting and ending diameters and the taper lengths.  The two are very different.


----------



## Edward Cypher (Dec 23, 2014)

The one from craftsusa is a MT 2  keyed jacob chuck.  They also have MT 2 jacob chucks that are tightened by hand.  I guess it is whatever you like.


----------



## Fish30114 (Dec 23, 2014)

Thanks Ed and JD, JD thanks for the direct answer. I am looking around for a higher quality Jacobs chuck with an MT 2 taper.  I'll look at the one at Craft Supply--don't know if they have a higher quality version--Thanks for the feedback though guys.


----------



## JD Combs Sr (Dec 23, 2014)

*Everything You Ever Wanted to Know About Tapers*

Here is a link to the Wikipedia site showing nearly everything there is about machine accessories and tool tapers.  Even some I have never heard of and I have been involved in industrial and maintenance engineering for 50+ years.


----------



## Mortalis (Dec 23, 2014)

here is a site wiuth the specifications for all the different tapers used for locking arbors into a taper
Dimensions of Standard Tapers - LittleMachineShop.com


----------



## Fay Prozora (Dec 23, 2014)

Mine is an MY 2' I love mine.


----------



## Dale Allen (Dec 23, 2014)

I got one of the ones from CSUSA, #1045760002
My other one went up to 13mm but it was never quite accurate.
This new one is very well made and I detect no runout.


----------



## mredburn (Dec 23, 2014)

There is a chart that shows the number and specs on Jacobs chucks, the 14n is  a 0-1/2 ball bearing chuck  , b33 ab33 chucks are also good. I will see if I can find the reference material


----------



## mredburn (Dec 23, 2014)

Here is a link to the morse taper Jacob taper info. 
http://www.jacobschuck.com/MagentoShare/media/documents/jacobs-technical-information.pdf


----------



## mredburn (Dec 23, 2014)

well that was fun, I had to use the WEb archive.org to find the chart I was refrencing earlier.  Here is the link to the chart for different chucks.
http://web.archive.org/web/20100331...images/products/Pro Keyed Updated (ENG)-1.pdf


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 24, 2014)

Fish30114 said:


> ... and also any recommendations on a good quality MT 2 Jacobs chuck?


I bought several from Harbor Freight back when they were only $7.50.  If there's any runout in the chucks, it's less than the slop in the tailstock quill and the amount of flex in the drill bits themselves.

Regards,
Eric


----------

